# Lexar usb not detected



## Matthew2D (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello. When I insert my Lexar usb into my laptop. Help?


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have a read through this article to assign it a drive letter to see if that helps My External Hard Drive is not recognized by my computer | External Drives FAQ

EDIT.....If that doesn't work then run this MS Auto-Fix USB port may stop working after you remove or insert a USB device


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Lexar USB what? (ex) USB Flash Drive? USB HDD? Camera? etc. 
With the drive installed, go to Start/Run and type *devmgmt.msc *and press enter. In the Device Manager, do you see any devices with a yellow mark? or under *U*niversal *S*erial *B*us Controllers do you see an *Unknown Device*? if so, right click and Uninstall it. Remove the device from the USB port and restart the computer. When the computer comes back up, plug the device into the _Back _USB port of the computer and not the front or though a hub as these ports are weaker. You should get a new hardware found. If so, but you do not get a drive letter. Go to Start/Run and type *diskmgmt.msc *and press enter. In *Disk Mangaement*, do you do see your drive there? If so, is the file system Unallocated? If so, you can right click the *Unallocated Space *and create a *Simple Volume* and format it FAT32. Or if it is showing the same drive letter as another device, follow Tomkens link.


----------

